# skidoo 1+1 seat?



## no-fly-zone (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey guys im new to this forum, i spend most of my time on the waterfowl forum. im looking for a skidoo 1+1 seat for a 2004-2007 rev chassie OR a 2008 xp chassie if anyone has one that would like to get rid of it let me know please!!!!

thanks
-jake


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

May have to widen the search to flea-bay or some dealer netwarks.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Have You tried Dootalk.com?

Ryan


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Posted in the RV section of Grand Rapids Craigslist for $300:

I am selling my "two up seat" it retails for $550 and is in great shape. Black and yellow color scheme and its ready for passengers. 

If interested call Jason at 231-329-0603 

Good luck,

Scott


----------

